# The Emirates / Flying Home Rip Off



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all

Looking at some flights to go back to Manchester for a week mid October.

Dubai to Manchester is around £740 return

If however I was doing the trip in reverse, i.e. Manchester to Dubai it would only be £420!

Using Skyscanner and a few other sites. 

Anyone have any experience how to get round this...


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Most people book two one-way flights. 

A few people at work have also mentioned it's cheaper to go from Abu Dhabi, or to stop-over for a bit somewhere en route. 

I've not been here long, so not had a chance to look into best way to fly back to the UK myself. Emirates are a rip-off from what I've seen though.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Theres a whole thread on the subject if you search for it.

Plenty of one-stop roues to save money .......


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

asharma0001 said:


> Most people book two one-way flights.


No they don't.


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Theres a whole thread on the subject if you search for it.
> 
> Plenty of one-stop roues to save money .......


Most of the time when searching all I find is posts like this, saying there is a thread if you search for it... but I never find the elusive thread!

Any chance of a link


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> No they don't.


Oh. That's what everyone I've spoken to has suggested.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Bite the bullet and book a one way ticket to the UK.

Then book a return ticket departing the UK for DXB, with the DXB-UK return leg a few months down the road. If you need to change the DXB-UK date of departure you pay a small fee. But it's still considerably cheaper than booking a return departing from DXB.

Royal Brunei often has the cheapest flights to the UK from Dubai but you need to search via their website and they won't fly into Manchester.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> and they won't fly into Manchester.


Nor Birmingham, Glasgow or anywhere except London. 

Spot on with the suggestion, which is why half my department fly KLM to Schipol and the head to Glasgow (three of them), to Manchester (one of them ), Birmingham (two of them) leaving me to go direct to Brum because Mrs TWG likes her a Emirates points and cba to transfer. 

It's pretty simple economics - direct is expensive, indirect is cheap.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

compynei said:


> Most of the time when searching all I find is posts like this, saying there is a thread if you search for it... but I never find the elusive thread! Any chance of a link


Search for why does it cost less on a Emirates from Doha?

I cannot link to the thread directly on an iPad - sorry!


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I always fly back as cheap as possible single; recently using Gulf Air, Etihad, Saudi and then book my way back with a multi stop flight to include my easter or christmas holiday and my return home in summer

eg last time when I holidayed in Thailand London - Dubai - Bangkok -Dubai - London. Obviously I'm fortunate that as a teacher my holidays are set in stone. Find this works out cheaper....

I'm actually flying back to Dubai in 2 weeks with Wizz Air £98 single (with some trepidation) it was cheaper to fly to Budapest from my holiday in Paris on easyjet, enjoy a couple of days in Budapest and then on to Dubai then to fly from paris or to fly back to Uk.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

asharma0001 said:


> Most people book two one-way flights.


I didn't


----------



## mcollins (Jul 10, 2014)

Would you consider flying to a different Airport? I got tickets from Stansted Airport last minute a few weeks ago and it was only 150 GBP one way.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Same thing for me DXB-BKK so I booked a one way out of Oman to BKK (cheapest Business Class fares around) then a return ticket BKK-DXB.

Purchased on the web:
BKK-DXB Business Class on EK AED 7,788 on Thai AED 5,124

If purchased to originate from here:
DXB-BKK Business Class on EK AED 13,125 on Thai AED 18,945

This saved me quite a bit of money, to the point business class was within reason for this trip. And the return date can be changed without penalty.


----------

